#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Security >  >  6 Apps That Collect Your Personal Information.

## Bhavya

Presently people attention on the FaceApp that let them to see how they might look when the get older. But this app storing the photos in the cloud , so people expressed their concern about the safety and but security. But not only FaceApp ,there are several other apps that collect your personal information. Let's check them out in the below list.

FacebookWhatsAppInstagramAmazonGoogleFlickr

Guys, be alert while using these apps , don't overshare your personal information in these apps.

----------

